# [CLE USB] Impossible à monter

## Rewolution

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens vous demander un peut d'aide car je n'arrive absolument pas à monter ma cle usb. Mes disques durs usb fonctionne bien, mon imprimante usb également, seul cette clé semble posé problême. 

Quand je la branche aucun device ce crée dans /dev/, lsusb fait planter le terminal si la clé est plugé, cat /proc/bus/usb/devices fait de même.

Voici le dmesg quand je la plug (j'ai esseyé avec tous les ports usb du pc et c'est toujours la meme chose)  : 

```

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-2: can't set config #1, error -71

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 7

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-1: can't set config #1, error -71

usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 8

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-3: can't set config #1, error -71

usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 9

```

le can't set config #1, error -71 semble arrivé quand je la déplug. Sinon j'ai juste un new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address * qui apparait.

Voici ce que donne un zgrep USB_.HC /proc/config.gz|sed '/\#/d' (demandé dans la FAQ en cas de probleme usb) :

```
rewolution@Gentux ~ $ zgrep USB_.HC /proc/config.gz|sed '/\#/d'

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

```

Ce qui semble être bon bien qu'en module.

Voici ce que me donne lspci|grep -i usb :

```
Gentux rewolution # lspci|grep -i usb

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)
```

J'ai regardé ce que donne cat /proc/partitions et malheureusment pour moi rien concernant ma clé usb :

```

Gentux rewolution # cat /proc/partitions

major minor  #blocks  name

   3     0   60051600 hda

   3     1      98248 hda1

   3     2     500472 hda2

   3     3   12695760 hda3

   3     4   46757088 hda4

```

zgrep 'DEV_SD\|STORAGE' /proc/config.gz|sed '/\#/d' :

```
zgrep 'DEV_SD\|STORAGE' /proc/config.gz|sed '/\#/d'

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y
```

Sur mon pc actuel elle fonctionnait bien avec windows XP. 

Dans le doute pour vérifier si elle fonctionne toujours bien j'ai esseyé de m'en servir sur mon portable (Ubuntu dapper drakke) et j'ai pas eu de probleme, elle a été monté automatiquement(bien que je ne veuille pas qu'elle soit monter automatiquement sur ma gentoo). j'ai au passage prit le dmesg correspondant : 

```
[17179641.292000] usb 3-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[17179642.432000] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[17179642.432000] scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[17179642.432000] usb-storage: device found at 3

[17179642.432000] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[17179642.432000] usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

[17179642.432000] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[17179647.432000]   Vendor: CREATIVE  Model: MuVo TX FM        Rev: 1111

[17179647.432000]   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 04

[17179647.452000] usb-storage: device scan complete

[17179647.564000] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[17179647.568000] SCSI device sda: 1015808 512-byte hdwr sectors (520 MB)

[17179647.568000] sda: Write Protect is off

[17179647.568000] sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

[17179647.568000] sda: assuming drive cache: write through

[17179647.584000] SCSI device sda: 1015808 512-byte hdwr sectors (520 MB)

[17179647.588000] sda: Write Protect is off

[17179647.588000] sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

[17179647.588000] sda: assuming drive cache: write through

[17179647.588000]  sda: sda1

[17179647.644000] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

[17179647.660000] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[17179648.096000] FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!
```

Pour finir voici mon emerge info :

```
Gentux rewolution # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Tue, 05 Dec 2006 06:00:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X aac alsa avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cd cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dlloader dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread elibc_glibc ffmpeg flash fortran gdbm gif gimp gpm gtk iconv input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jabber java jpeg kernel_linux libg++ matroska mmx mp3 ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python quicktime readline real reflection ruby scanner session spl sse ssl svg tcpd theora tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU video_cards_fglrx video_cards_radeon video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga win32codecs wma xine xorg xprint xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Je dois avouer que mes connaissances sont vraiment prisent à défaut et je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire. Donc si une personne pouvait m'aider ce serai gentil. 

Merci d'avance,Last edited by Rewolution on Tue Dec 05, 2006 8:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

C'est depuis longtemps ou ça colle avec la mise à jour de udev de la semaine dernière ????

Je suppose que t'as bien fait l'etc-update ...

----------

## Rewolution

Salut, 

Merci pour ton message. 

Non cela n'a rien à voir avec la mise à jour de udev, j'ai jamais réussit à monter cette cle usb dans gentoo. Tous mes etc-update sont bien fait.

Cordialement,

----------

## Ascodas

et un

```
fdisk -l
```

 te donne ?

----------

## ghoti

Tu branches ta clé sur un hub ou directement sur un port de la CM ?

As-tu essayé plusieurs ports ?

As-tu vérifié tes câbles éventuels et leurs branchements ?

Stp, voudrais-tu enlever le "non-résolu" de ton titre : c'est gênant pour les recherches. Suivant nos conventions, une absence de mention signifie que le problème n'est PAS résolu  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

T'as lu trop vite!!

 *Quote:*   

> As-tu essayé plusieurs ports ? 

 

Il les a tous fait.

 *Quote:*   

> As-tu vérifié tes câbles éventuels et leurs branchements ?

 

Ca marche (ou du moins, marchait) sur son XP :/

----------

## Rewolution

 *Ascodas wrote:*   

> et un
> 
> ```
> fdisk -l
> ```
> ...

 

salut, 

fdisk -l

```

Disk /dev/hda: 61.4 GB, 61492838400 bytes

16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 119150 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1         195       98248+  83  Linux

/dev/hda2             196        1188      500472   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3            1189       26378    12695760   83  Linux

/dev/hda4           26379      119150    46757088   83  Linux

```

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Tu branches ta clé sur un hub ou directement sur un port de la CM ?
> 
> As-tu essayé plusieurs ports ?
> 
> As-tu vérifié tes câbles éventuels et leurs branchements ?
> ...

 

Salut, 

La clé est branché directement sur la carte mère, le résultat est le même sur tous les ports. J'utilise ma clé sans cabke, elle n'en a pas besoin.

(je viens d'éditer le titre)

Cordialement,

----------

## boozo

'alute

normalement en activant le usb masse storage tu devrais avoir le scsi disk support d'activé mais vérifie quand même car il semblerait que ce périf ne pose pas de problèmes particuliers (...si ce n'est l'oubli d'un "=" dans les rules du dernier udev mais là c'est une autre histoire   :Mr. Green:  )

----------

## guilc

Donc si on récapitule, il te faut :

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD PAS CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD qui ne correspond pas a ton matos et est incompatible

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD éventuellement (pour le support usb2, pas obligatoire, ça va juste plus vite  :Smile: )

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE

CONFIG_SCSI

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD

Si tu as tout ça, ça devrait vraiment être bon

Bien sur, si ils sont en modules, pense à les charger  :Wink: 

----------

## Rewolution

Salut boozo  :Smile: 

Bon je suis un boulet j'avais cherché avec cle usb usb key et autre sans le nom de ma cle... Cependant je ne trouve rien de supper sur le lien. 

Mon kernel semble ok je pense ?

<M> Support for Host-side USB

[*]   USB device filesystem

<M>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

<M>   OHCI HCD support

<M>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support

<M> USB Mass Storage support

<*> SCSI device support

<*>   SCSI disk support

Pour la version complete : http://membres.lycos.fr/ftpgdb1881/config

En ce qui concerne udev je n'ai jamais touché personnellement aux règles de ce dernier. A moins que tu parles d'un bug connu ? Si oui pourrais tu m'en dire un peut plus ? 

Cordialement,

EDIT : Comme guilc a posté pendant que j'écrivais mon message : 

Il semblerai que j'ai bien CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD... mais en module. Puis-je le désactiver d'une maniere ou d'une autre sans à avoir à me refaire un nouveau kernel. Pour les modules qu'il faut charger, saurais tu me dire qu'elles sont leurs nom ? 

Pour mon lsmod : http://membres.lycos.fr/ftpgdb1881/lsmod (oui c'est moche, y'en a pas la moitié qui me servent mais bon... pas envit de tout casser)

Merci d'avance.Last edited by Rewolution on Tue Dec 05, 2006 9:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

Dites, moi je mets les drivers USB en dur ... il se chargent tout seul en modules???

----------

## guilc

Pas sur qu'ils se chargent tout seul... JE sais pas, j'ai tout en dur aussi  :Smile: 

Pour ne pas avoir ohci, puisque tu l'as en module, il suffit de s'assurer que le module n'est pas chargé (lsmod)

Et le nom exact des modules, ayant tout en dur, je vais avoir du mal a te renseigner  :Smile: 

A priori, je dirais :

- uhci_hcd

- ehci_hcd

- usb_storage

- sd_mod

----------

## Rewolution

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Pas sur qu'ils se chargent tout seul... JE sais pas, j'ai tout en dur aussi 
> 
> Pour ne pas avoir ohci, puisque tu l'as en module, il suffit de s'assurer que le module n'est pas chargé (lsmod)
> 
> Et le nom exact des modules, ayant tout en dur, je vais avoir du mal a te renseigner 
> ...

 

Bon j'ai supprimé ohci_hcd avec rmmod de la liste de mes modules. Ceux que tu viens de me citer sont tous activé sauf sd_mod qu'il ne semble pas connaitre. 

# modprobe sd_mod

FATAL: Module sd_mod not found.

Cordialement  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

lol pareil tout embeded   :Laughing:   mais je crois que c'est çà pour le nom des modules

ceci dit, tu devrais essayer de rempiler usb masse storage en dur (qui devrait également t'activer scsi storage du reste) EHCI et UHCI et puis de voir ce qui se passe normalmeent ça doit passer

edit : le fait qu'il n'y ait pas le sd_mod doit être la cause du pb très certainement mais on ne sais jamais avec ces fichus modules   :Laughing: 

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

juste au cas où, un petit

```

modprobe -l

```

te donnera la liste des modules que tu peux charger  :Wink: 

----------

## _droop_

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Dites, moi je mets les drivers USB en dur ... il se chargent tout seul en modules???

 

Oui, à condition d'avoir l'option du noyau qui va bien ("Automatic kernel module loading"), udev et hotplug doivent bien aider aussi...

----------

## Rewolution

Bon petite avancé. 

Je me suis acheté cette après midi une clé usb pour d'autre besoin et il se trouve qu'elle fonctionne sans probleme., tout comme mon disque dur externe usb. Mon probleme ne vient donc surement pas du kernel. 

Je suppose que ma clé usb qui ne marche pas doit surement avoir un probleme, pas grave je ferai avec. 

Merci pour votre aide  :Smile: 

Rewolution.

----------

